# Sharknado (spoilers)



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

> What happens when tornados and sharks combine? TV movie magic! American Pie actress Tara Reid and Beverly Hills, 90210 star Ian Ziering star in the over-the-top new cable TV movie, Sharknado, that looks so bad, it just might be amazing!
> 
> In the Anthony C. Ferrante-directed film, a powerful storm drives all the sharks into the path of a deadly tornado that then makes them "rain down" over L.A. "The tornado is heading towards the airport," a frightened Reid, 37, says in the trailer. "We need to destroy it before it gets to it!"


I can't be the only person who Tivo'd this masterpiece on SyFy. I'll probably watch it on Saturday when I can fully appreciate its greatness. If it's anything like Sharktopus or Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus it'll be soooo bad it's bad, but fun.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

It was certainly... uhm... creative.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I don't know about this, but as I was up all night due to thunderstorms in VA I watched a bit of the end of some SyFy movie about a two headed shark. It was bad. Very bad. And not in an enjoyable way either.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I watched it live. It was horrible and great all at the same time. It blew up on Twitter. Everyone was watching it and making fun of it MST3K style. It was like Rocky Horror Picture Show, the movie itself is bad, but the shared experience was awesome. 

Tk


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

My wife and kiddo saw the ad for this and they both laughed and said, "That's just a fake movie ad right??!!".

I had to break the news to them that it was indeed real.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Apparently the Twitterverse was humming about this piece of shtako....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Syfy admits those movies are bad but fun. I should have watched it to see how they combine an animal with weather


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Stay tuned for the follow up movie, "Flounderlanche".


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Lol


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Stay tuned for the follow up movie, "Flounderlanche".


I would watch that so hard.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Never heard or knew anything about this movie until I checked Twitter last night and saw the awesomeness of the Twiiterverse.
Now, I wish I watched it to join in on the fun.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Other sequels suggested: Wolfcano, Bearnami, Tarantulavalanche, Lizzard, Platypocalypse


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

Waldorf said:


> Other sequels suggested: <snip> Platypocalypse


Would Perry the Platypus save the day? I would so watch that!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Good think I DVRd it at 1 am. Amazingly there seem to be no reruns scheduled at this time.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Based on all the pub it's been getting I bet we get "Sharknado II: The Revenge" within a year. Or "Sharksquito"


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2004)

Looks like SyFy is rerunning it next Thursday (7/18). I usually try to watch all of these, but missed out last night.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Based on all the pub it's been getting I bet we get "Sharknado II: The Revenge" within a year. Or "Sharksquito"


I suspect they can have it out in a couple of weeks.

I'm surprised people picked up specifically on this one, they have a new one of these every week I think. Sharktopus was one of my favorites.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> Other sequels suggested: Wolfcano, Bearnami, Tarantulavalanche, Lizzard, Platypocalypse


I like Lizzard the best.


----------



## ThatOne (Oct 21, 2008)

garyh said:


> Looks like SyFy is rerunning it next Thursday (7/18). I usually try to watch all of these, but missed out last night.


Thanks.. just found it... 4pm PST on 7/18 :up:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

We need a Fin action figure doll.

I knew this movie would be fun when I saw it was produced by The Asylum, the worldwide leader of the "mockbuster" movie. Here's a list of blockbuster movies they've made spoofs of:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Asylum

Looks like they released Atlantic Rim straight to dvd before Pacific Rim came out.


----------



## garys67 (Jan 13, 2005)

jradosh said:


> I don't know about this, but as I was up all night due to thunderstorms in VA I watched a bit of the end of some SyFy movie about a two headed shark. It was bad. Very bad. And not in an enjoyable way either.


I must politely and respectfully disagree. This cinematic treasure is truly the Citizen Kane of weather-related shark movies. Or at least the Magnificent Ambersons of meteorological Selachimorpha films.

And Ian Zeiring's heroics at the end beg the question of why he has never ascended to the iconic action star status of Cruise, Willis, etc.

Makes a superb double bill with Sharktopus.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Waldorf said:


> Other sequels suggested: Wolfcano, Bearnami, Tarantulavalanche, Lizzard, Platypocalypse


Piranahicane!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

garys67 said:


> I must politely and respectfully disagree. This cinematic treasure is truly the Citizen Kane of weather-related shark movies. Or at least the Magnificent Ambersons of meteorological Selachimorpha films.


I dunno...I've always kinda sorta wanted to see Bait, an Australian movie about a bunch of kids trapped in a supermarket with a bunch of sharks by a tsunami.

Which has the advantage of apparently being meant to be taken seriously, at least going by the trailers.

I do have Sharknado on my TiVo, however. Still not sure if I want to watch it, but there was a hilarious segment about it on Nightline last night...and it wasn't even the closer fluff piece!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I can't be the only person who Tivo'd this masterpiece on SyFy. I'll probably watch it on Saturday when I can fully appreciate its greatness. If it's anything like Sharktopus or Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus it'll be soooo bad it's bad, but fun.


I watched half on Thursday night and half on Friday night. That movie was hilarious. Especially after the last scene I was rolling on the floor. I could not stop laughing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I suspect they can have it out in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm surprised people picked up specifically on this one, they have a new one of these every week I think. Sharktopus was one of my favorites.


They have a lot of these but I think Sharknado was really over the top. I've seen other ones SyFy has put out but I never laughed as hard with those other movies as did while watching Sharknado.

And the only reason I even set my TiVo to record it was because they were talking about it on the radio. Saying something about it being so bad that it was good. And they were right. I have not laughed so hard during a movie in a long time.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

How about... Tsuzombie! A nuclear plant explosion causes a giant radioactive tidal wave that drowns thousands of people and then brings their bodies back to life!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm sure the reason this got so much Twitter love and press coverage is because it was LA that was overrun by sharks....doesn't anybody get that?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought this was awesome (including the replies and retweets):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/355510835541577730
Also covered in:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2362039/Twitter-goes-meltdown-hilarious-awesome-Sharknado-Mia-Farrow-appears-fun.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Let's see if it lets me direct link the image:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

And Tara Reid says she's ready for the sequel...


----------



## deaklet (Feb 15, 2003)

I had SO MUCH fun watching it on Friday night. Hilariously bad. Check the continuity error on the bridge scene.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> And Tara Reid says she's ready for the sequel...


Hasn't that been released yet? It's been HOURS since it was rumored!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

This was so bad it was great.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Pretty amazing helicopter piloting to go into a tornado and be stable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I loved the fact that if they shot a shark in the tornado it instantly dropped down like it was flying of it's own accord.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zalusky said:


> Pretty amazing helicopter piloting to go into a tornado and be stable.





Langree said:


> I loved the fact that if they shot a shark in the tornado it instantly dropped down like it was flying of it's own accord.


Sharknadoes have different aerodynamics than normal tornadoes, duh.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I liked the fact that one guy winched all 20 something people out of the school bus onto the bridge with absolutely nobody else helping him.


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to "Deerecho" now!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I didn't watch it, but it was weird how supposedly popular this became. (It was mentioned on the NBC Nightly News, which obviously is owned by the same company that owns SyFy..)

But it actually apparently got bad ratings, especially compared to the viral nature of the talk about it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Maybe they can do a Bond/Shark crossover: Sharktopussy.

Oh, wait. I think that's been done.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

mattack said:


> I didn't watch it, but it was weird how supposedly popular this became. (It was mentioned on the NBC Nightly News, which obviously is owned by the same company that owns SyFy..)
> 
> But it actually apparently got bad ratings, especially compared to the viral nature of the talk about it.


I think it's popularity came as it was being aired and after the fact. SyFy will repeat it on Thursday. Maybe the ratings will be better the second time around.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I watched it for about 30 minutes and then promptly deleted it. An absolute stinker. I ended up watching Stand Up Guys on Blu-Ray instead (not a particularly great flick, but it seemed like an Oscar winner after this turkey). 

I think SyFy should change the format of their movies and reintroduce Mystery Science Theater 3000, using their own productions as fodder for the robots. The only decent things they've produced in the way of feature length programs is the mini-series' they show in December each year, and even those are waning in quality.

Personally, I'd like to see SyFy start up a new series late at night that showcases old horror and Sci-Fi movies like they used to do on the local TV stations on Saturday nights hosted by Vampira or some other local ghoul. They could bring back Alf or some other character to host it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I watched it for about 30 minutes and then promptly deleted it. An absolute stinker. I ended up watching Stand Up Guys on Blu-Ray instead (not a particularly great flick, but it seemed like an Oscar winner after this turkey).
> 
> I think SyFy should change the format of their movies and reintroduce Mystery Science Theater 3000, using their own productions as fodder for the robots. The only decent things they've produced in the way of feature length programs is the mini-series' they show in December each year, and even those are waning in quality.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see SyFy start up a new series late at night that showcases old horror and Sci-Fi movies like they used to do on the local TV stations on Saturday nights hosted by Vampira or some other local ghoul. *They could bring back Alf *or some other character to host it.


I'm free, where do I sign??


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Personally, I'd like to see SyFy start up a new series late at night that showcases old horror and Sci-Fi movies like they used to do on the local TV stations on Saturday nights hosted by Vampira or some other local ghoul. They could bring back Alf or some other character to host it.


Except nobody would watch it or at least not enough people for them to make money off of it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Except nobody would watch it or at least not enough people for them to make money off of it.


There would be little overhead involved and certainly wouldn't cost them as much to produce as original feature length movies. Saturday night is pretty much purgatory for any programming except for this type of schlock. I think it would probably attract more viewers than you realize, but hey, I'm no programming expert (then again, neither are most of the network execs  ).


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

A sequel is in the works.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...o-sequel-officially-happening-help-pick-name/


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> A sequel is in the works.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...o-sequel-officially-happening-help-pick-name/


Tara Reid will be happy....


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The only thing worse than a SyFy original movie is a SyFy original movie with a "2" after the title. 

OTOH, this one is supposed to drop sharks on New York. They ought to have a shark wearing a "I Heart NY" tee shirt while he's enjoying some Bronx sushi.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> A sequel is in the works.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...o-sequel-officially-happening-help-pick-name/


It'll probably suck.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm more worried that the sequel won't suck as much!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

ABC news mentioned it and they are not related to Syfy


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I heard a good amount of talk about this movie before it was on. For some reason, it seems to have blown up. I listen to Howard Stern and he talked about the show everyday and multiple times everyday and he hasn't even seen it. I listen to the How Did This Get Made podcast. It is a podcast where a couple people watch bad movies and then make fun of them. They did like an emergency podcast for this movie.

So, now I'm recording Sharknado tonight so I can catch up.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> ...So, _*now I'm recording Sharknado tonight *_...


Trying to resist.....very.....difficult.....help.....me.....PLEASE!!


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

Crow159 said:


> I'm really looking forward to "Deerecho" now!


Props, my good sir.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> I heard a good amount of talk about this movie before it was on. For some reason, it seems to have blown up. I listen to Howard Stern and he talked about the show everyday and multiple times everyday and he hasn't even seen it. I listen to the How Did This Get Made podcast. It is a podcast where a couple people watch bad movies and then make fun of them. They did like an emergency podcast for this movie.
> 
> So, now I'm recording Sharknado tonight so I can catch up.


"How Did This Get Made" is my favorite podcast. I listened to the whole podcast for Sharknado, and now am recording the movie tonight as well.

if you enjoy that format also be sure to check out "Yeah, It's That Bad" - although they aren't quite as professional.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I have not listened to "How Did This Get Made" yet for Sharknado. I kinda figured I'd wait to listen until after I watch the movie.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Waldorf said:


> Other sequels suggested: Wolfcano, Bearnami, Tarantulavalanche, Lizzard, Platypocalypse


That is ALL kinds of awesome!! Someone just looked at me as if I was crazy I was laughing so hard!!


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> And Tara Reid says she's ready for the sequel...


As Joel McHale pointed out on The Soup she is also available for Sharknado 3 and 4.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I made it about 20 minutes before I bailed. Not seeing the love, at all.
And they also had tweets popping up during the show, which I can't stand. Not sure why people have to read what other people think about the show as they are watching it. That is what TCF is for.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched half of it earlier today. I didn't find it as awful as I thought. I've tried watching other shows like Megashark vs Giant Octopus and some other one about a giant alligator. I don't think I lasted 30 minutes on those.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

No sound on my recording, so I'm out unless they reshow it.

And what are the odds of that?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No sound on my recording, so I'm out unless they reshow it.
> 
> And what are the odds of that?


It was the sharks!! They ate the soundtrack...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They swim the atmosphere, endlessly seeking sound-waves to sustain them.

And when they find them, they strike! Silently, of course.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I watched Blast Vegas and it was just awful. Not fun, I can't believe that just happened awful. Just awful. I give it 1 sharknado.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I watched Blast Vegas and it was just awful. Not fun, I can't believe that just happened awful. Just awful. I give it 1 sharknado.


I gave it about five minutes.

They had a tornado.

No sharks, though. I kept hoping sharks would pop out of the tornado. But I guess magical Egyptian curse tornadoes don't come with sharks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No sound on my recording, so I'm out unless they reshow it.
> 
> And what are the odds of that?


You can always get the Blu-ray Disc(or DVD) that is being released on September 3rd.

http://www.amazon.com/Sharknado-Blu...UTF8&qid=1374337531&sr=1-2&keywords=Sharknado


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Couldn't do it. My friend texted me Thursday night when it was on and I turned it on buy could only do five minutes. It's cool that so many people were into though. Like someone else said, I'm surprised this one got so much buzz when they've been doing these movies for years. 

The part I saw was closer to the end so I was a little surprised at the airport hanger where the guy comes out and sees Tara Reid and is all "Mom?"... I just looked the two actors up and she's like seven years older than him. lol... 

The other part I saw was Ian Ziering shooting flying sharks with a pistol - did anyone else think he must have gone to the same shooting school as everyone on The Walking Dead? lol


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I liked it! Lots of movies try for "so bad it's good" and fail, but this one nailed it.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched the rest of it this morning. The second half was so bad. I laughed out loud like 5 times. The end with the great white, chainsaw and surprise contents of great white's stomach were too much. I also loved how a tiny gas grill canister and flare are a bomb that can stop a tornado.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I know campy, and this was not campy! Actually was bored, so I deleted it after about 30 minutes.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> The end with the great white, chainsaw and surprise contents of great white's stomach were too much. I also loved how a tiny gas grill canister and flare are a bomb that can stop a tornado.


My favorite final touch was ending the movie with the word "FIN." I haven't seen that done since the old black and white European movies from the 1960s.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> Personally, I'd like to see SyFy start up a new series late at night that showcases old horror and Sci-Fi movies like they used to do on the local TV stations on Saturday nights hosted by Vampira or some other local ghoul. They could bring back Alf or some other character to host it.





cheesesteak said:


> Except nobody would watch it or at least not enough people for them to make money off of it.





mr.unnatural said:


> There would be little overhead involved and certainly wouldn't cost them as much to produce as original feature length movies. Saturday night is pretty much purgatory for any programming except for this type of schlock. I think it would probably attract more viewers than you realize, but hey, I'm no programming expert (then again, neither are most of the network execs  ).


I've been wanting someone to do this for years. I'd watch it every single week.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Tempted to indulge but don't want to accelerate "Idiocracy"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jesda said:


> Tempted to indulge but don't want to accelerate "Idiocracy"


By some metrics, Sharknado actually raises the average intelligence of human culture...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

All I know is I've tried watching these dumb SyFy movies in the past. I have never lasted more than 20 minutes. I'm not exactly sure what it means that I watched all of Sharknado.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Was Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus the SyFy movie where the shark jumped out of the water and bit a 747 in midair? That's something only a 7 year old could dream up.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I realize asking this question is going to make it seem as if I think there was an actual story in this movie, which is giving more credit than I should, but anyway:

Was there any connection at all between the people on the boat (at the beginning) and anything that happened later when the action moved to L.A.?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Dawghows said:


> I realize asking this question is going to make it seem as if I think there was an actual story in this movie, which is giving more credit than I should, but anyway:
> 
> Was there any connection at all between the people on the boat (at the beginning) and anything that happened later when the action moved to L.A.?


I was listening to the "How did this get made" podcast. This was like the first thing they mentioned. That the opening segment had nothing to do with the rest of the movie.

That opening scene was pretty dumb. How this business suit dude is having a meeting on a fishing boat in the middle of the ocean. Then when they get in a gun fight, where the hell is the business suit dude going? Was he going to kill everyone on the boat and head back to shore with the money and shark fins?


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

Well I watched it, painful as it was. Like a moth to a flame I continue to burn myself on these atrocious movies.

Although at least there was a shark filled tornado so the name was correct. When I watched "Atomic Twister" I was fully ready for a Nuclear Cyclone of death but no, there was no Atomic Twister!! Frankly, I felt quite betrayed by that. 

But Sharknado did indeed have a twister full of Sharks. So in the realm of "animals merged with weather" movies I give it the highest rankings.

I must admit I did laugh when the woman said "We're gonna need a bigger chopper..." (I'm sure Spielburg loved that one...)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Was Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus the SyFy movie where the shark jumped out of the water and bit a 747 in midair? That's something only a 7 year old could dream up.


Reminds me of Axe Cop, first a comic book and now a TV show, created and plotted by a comic book artist's 5-year-old brother.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Was Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus the SyFy movie where the shark jumped out of the water and bit a 747 in midair? That's something only a 7 year old could dream up.


I read that they have a budget of no more than 1 million for each these movies. And they do them very quickly on a very tight schedule.

And they have also never lost money on a movie they have made.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I was listening to the "How did this get made" podcast. This was like the first thing they mentioned. That the opening segment had nothing to do with the rest of the movie.
> 
> That opening scene was pretty dumb. How this business suit dude is having a meeting on a fishing boat in the middle of the ocean. Then when they get in a gun fight, where the hell is the business suit dude going? Was he going to kill everyone on the boat and head back to shore with the money and shark fins?


I thought the connection was the aggressive sharks swimming in swarms at the boat. Then the water spouts picked them up later in the movie.

Anyway it sounds like the company that makes these movies is a good one to own. If they are making money on each movie they proiduce, that is more than the big movie studios can say about their movies. And in the end it's all about the bottom line.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I read that they have a budget of no more than 1 million for each these movies. And they do them very quickly on a very tight schedule.
> 
> And they have also never lost money on a movie they have made.


...and therein lies the reason these films are unadulterated schtako...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Anyway it sounds like the company that makes these movies is a good one to own. If they are making money on each movie they proiduce, that is more than the big movie studios can say about their movies. And in the end it's all about the bottom line.


Then again, a well-run big studio will make enough money on the movies that win to more than cover their losses on the ones that don't. And the kind of profit we're talking about for a single big studio movie is more than Asylum will see in its entire existence.

The downside, of course, is that if a big studio has a long-enough losing streak, it can lose astonishing amounts of money (as opposed to the astonishing amounts of money they "lose" on every movie they make, through creative accounting practices).


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Then again, a well-run big studio will make enough money on the movies that win to more than cover their losses on the ones that don't. And the kind of profit we're talking about for a single big studio movie is more than Asylum will see in its entire existence.
> 
> The downside, of course, is that if a big studio has a long-enough losing streak, it can lose astonishing amounts of money (as opposed to the astonishing amounts of money they "lose" on every movie they make, through creative accounting practices).


Yeah, take Disney. John Carter and The Lone Ranger are thought of as huge failures. Losing millions of dollars. Disney is still making buckets of money on their other films. Granted Disney probably can't have a huge lose every year for the next 10-20 years, or maybe they could.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> Yeah, take Disney. John Carter and The Lone Ranger are thought of as huge failures. Losing millions of dollars. Disney is still making buckets of money on their other films. Granted Disney probably can't have a huge lose every year for the next 10-20 years, or maybe they could.


Plus John Carter didn't actually lose all that much money in the real world. They wrote off all its expenses against its first quarter earnings, but it kept earning money after that (a fair amount in the international and DVD markets). Which was no doubt written off against expenses on other movies.

It probably never broke even, but it also probably wasn't any kind of company-threatening disaster, no matter how bad they made it look on paper.

Remember, Lord of the Rings never "made a profit." Nor did the Babylon 5 DVDs, with half a billion in sales.

I suspect Asylum doesn't have access to that kind of revenue-twisting, which explains why it can afford to make a profit on its movies.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't think this has been posted, but, for those who don't want to sit through the whole thing, here's two minutes of AWESOMENESS...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> I don't think this has been posted, but, for those who don't want to sit through the whole thing, here's two minutes of AWESOMENESS...


That was great! I have NOT seen Sharknado and really love that they did this for those that haven't. What fun! In fact, I don't know if I could watch the whole thing, but the short version made me laugh.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It evidently is on On Demand. My criteria for a movie like this was did I get bored. Nope. Felt sorry for the sharks who in real life would have died rather quickly and if surviving the tornado, would have been thrashing around but not actively trying to feed.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I've seen worse movies.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Next Friday, Regal Cinemas is doing a midnight showing


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

janry said:


> I've seen worse movies.


But you would never PAY for a movie of that quality. NOBODY would!


cheerdude said:


> Next Friday, Regal Cinemas is doing a midnight showing


Never mind.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

It might be fun to watch the movie in the theater full of people. 

I'm not going. Even if it was during an hour that I'm not asleep.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But you would never PAY for a movie of that quality. NOBODY would!
> 
> Never mind.


It's coming out DVD and BD. So someone will be buying it. They wouldn't release it on disc if they thought no one would buy it.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But you would never PAY for a movie of that quality. NOBODY would!


_Jackass: The Movie_


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I certainly wouldn't pay to see it again.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

janry said:


> _Jackass: The Movie_


Those three movies took in five times to more than twelve times what they cost to make. They were highly profitable. I would never have seen them in the theater but I did rent them.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Those three movies took in five times to more than twelve times what they cost to make. They were highly profitable. I would never have seen them in the theater but I did rent them.


I guess it depends upon your definition of quality.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

janry said:


> _Jackass: The Movie_


I've never seen any of these movies, but wasn't it Richard Roeper who gave at least one of them a very high review? (Argh, I instinctively wanted to say Gene Siskel, but that movie came out several years after he died.)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Dumbest movie I sat through in many years but I don't regret it. It goes down better with adult beverages. 


Spoiler



It was worth seeing a girl and guy getting swallowed by the same shark, come out alive, and girl's fake lashes remain perfectly in place. Main star's lip gloss lasted throughput the ordeal. I need those cosmetics.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

And it's now heading to a movie theater near you!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Beryl said:


> Dumbest movie I sat through in many years but I don't regret it. It goes down better with adult beverages.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I noticed all that too and the blonde wife's shirt stay perfectly white thru the whole ordeal.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But this is a movie about sharks coming out of tornados. The clothing and makeup on the people is the least of it's problems. There were also tons of continuity errors. But all of this is also expected with a low budget film. No time to go back and correct things.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Finally got around to watching this and yes, it's probably the worst movie I've ever saw. Tons of continuity errors; writers have no idea how hurricanes, tornados or sharks work; horrible acting; worse special effects. 

Best comedy I've seen in a long time. 

P.S. - I loved all the Jaws references they threw into the movie though. I counted at least 3 or 4.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Anyone else excited for Ghost Shark next month?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> I made it about 20 minutes before I bailed. Not seeing the love, at all.
> And they also had tweets popping up during the show, which I can't stand. Not sure why people have to read what other people think about the show as they are watching it. That is what TCF is for.


What's up with networks that think I want to use the TV as a twitter feed? I'm trying to watch TV. If I wanted to read garbage on twitter I could pick up my phone or my tablet. This crap makes me want to turn off the TV, not watch more of it.

This telefilm didn't strike me as proper camp. It was just bad. And almost all of the bikinis went away far too quickly.

I "watched" the whole thing just to see how ridiculous it could get: A helicopter takes off with a cut to a shot of a vertical speed indicator showing they're descending. Helicopters fly "bombs" into tornadoes. The Hollywood sign blows off the mountain miles away and then attacks our friends on the bridge. A shark eats a guy and then gets sawed open from the inside, with the luck of that being the specific shark who had a few minutes earlier "eaten" another character; she was then pulled out alive.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> Anyone else excited for Ghost Shark next month?


I don't know why but I looked this movie up on IMDB. There's an actor in it named Dave Randolph-Mayhem Davis. Now that's a name.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

The wife and I watched this on Saturday. So bad it was funny.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

No Tara Reid in Sharknado 2? Say it isn't so!!! Shark and Awe...


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

A couple of things that really made me laugh. First, the car they were driving's engine flooded. Quick, everyone run. The car explodes. From a flooded engine?

Second, Our Hero pours gasoline into a swimming pool, then tosses in a book of matches. And the pool explodes.. even a chlorine filled pool, the gasoline on the surface of the water should have just burned.

I would hate to live in that world. A sneeze is likely to blow your head off.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Vendikarr said:


> Second, Our Hero pours gasoline into a swimming pool, then tosses in a book of matches. And the pool explodes.. even a chlorine filled pool, the gasoline on the surface of the water should have just burned.


He did throw the gas can into the pool as well. I kinda figure that is what was supposed to have exploded. Still crazy, but that is what I figured they thought they were doing.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

ElJay said:


> I "watched" the whole thing just to see how ridiculous it could get: A helicopter takes off with a cut to a shot of a vertical speed indicator showing they're descending. Helicopters fly "bombs" into tornadoes. The Hollywood sign blows off the mountain miles away and then attacks our friends on the bridge. A shark eats a guy and then gets sawed open from the inside, with the luck of that being the specific shark who had a few minutes earlier "eaten" another character; she was then pulled out alive.


Awesome review. I'm in!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Vendikarr said:


> I would hate to live in that world. A sneeze is likely to blow your head off.


The physics in that world were all over the map.

1. Helicopters can hover next to tornados, yet people will be sucked out of said helicopters if they lean out.
2. F5 tornados do very minor damage.
3. Hurricane is either raining and windy or not depending on camera angle. 
4. Hurricane is over in 10 minutes, yet there is catastrophic flooding in high grounds. 
5. Sharks can breath air. 
6. When shot with pistols sharks will go flying or will simply drop straight down, depending on if they are moving or not.
7. A house can completely flood, yet the water stays inside when the door is opened.
8. Eye of the hurricane is the worst part of the storm.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

9. Being sucked up by a tornado makes sharks _hungry!_


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

10. A shark can bite through the roof of a car it just happened to land on and stays on while the car is moving.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> 10. A shark can bite through the roof of a car it just happened to land on and stays on while the car is moving.


That part just might have been the most ridiculous thing in the "movie".


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

11. Sharks can jump up ropes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Vendikarr said:


> A couple of things that really made me laugh. First, the car they were driving's engine flooded. Quick, everyone run. The car explodes. From a flooded engine?
> 
> Second, Our Hero pours gasoline into a swimming pool, then tosses in a book of matches. And the pool explodes.. even a chlorine filled pool, the gasoline on the surface of the water should have just burned.
> 
> I would hate to live in that world. A sneeze is likely to blow your head off.


To be fair, that is the TV and move world where everything blows up very easily. In the real world it is unusual for a vehicle to explode, but in the TV/movie world it is a common occurance.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I haven't seen the movie, but I have seen the 2 minute youtube compilation. He dove in with a chain saw, presumably running. He cut sideways to get himself out (although the chain wasn't moving when he stuck it through the side of the shark. How did he keep from cutting open the girl already IN the shark when he dove in?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> To be fair, that is the TV and move world where everything blows up very easily. In the real world it is unusual for a vehicle to explode, but in the TV/movie world it is a common occurance.


True, but this is the only movie where I've seen a character destroy a tornado by blowing it up with a propane tank slightly larger than a BIC lighter.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Bizarre thing: last night on our 11pm newscast one of the anchors was talking to the weather woman at the end of the broadcast... about watching _Sharknado_!! This is on the ABC affiliate!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, I thought comic strips were done many more weeks than this in advance.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> No Tara Reid in Sharknado 2? Say it isn't so!!! Shark and Awe...


Sharknado type movies movies is where Lindsay Lohan's career is heading.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> No Tara Reid in Sharknado 2? Say it isn't so!!! Shark and Awe...


 And then they have a quote from her where she says



> ...There is no script for sharknado 2 until i read it then i will make a decision..


Seriously?!?!

And it says she got paid $50K for being in Sharknado. That is certainly more than I would have thought.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I didn't RTFA, but I got a tweet that it set a ratings record.. weird, previously it was said it didn't get very good ratings, for all of the hype.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mattack said:


> I didn't RTFA, but I got a tweet that it set a ratings record.. weird, previously it was said it didn't get very good ratings, for all of the hype.


It got a huge number of tweets, so people assumed it got good ratings, but apparently a lot more people were tweeting about it than watching it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh no! Tara Reid wants to see a script before committing to a sequel!

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20721355,00.html

Greg


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

gchance said:


> Oh no! Tara Reid wants to see a script before committing to a sequel!


Hey, that's reasonable. How many times has a sequel not lived up to the same high quality as the original? I mean, gee, Ms. Reid wouldn't want to participate in something that might _embarrass_ her.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Hcour said:


> Hey, that's reasonable. How many times has a sequel not lived up to the same high quality as the original? I mean, gee, Ms. Reid wouldn't want to participate in something that might _embarrass_ her.


Yes, she better make sure the script has enough standing around time for her. I swear she should win an award for highest paid actress just standing around in a supporting role.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Not sure if this has been mentioned.

Just saw that the third airing got the best ratings yet. For its 3 airings, it got 1.4, 1.9 and 2.1 million viewers. So, it keeps getting better ratings with each airing.

The final airing of the show is August 22nd.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned.
> 
> Just saw that the third airing got the best ratings yet. For its 3 airings, it got 1.4, 1.9 and 2.1 million viewers. So, it keeps getting better ratings with each airing.
> 
> The *final airing* of the show is August 22nd.


Final? FINAL?!?!? You mean it will NEVER EVER be seen again?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Final? FINAL?!?!? You mean it will NEVER EVER be seen again?


Well, the article I read said the final airing on SyFy is August 22nd. I'm sure it will soon be found on Netflix or Blu-ray or whatever.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

But will there be a Sharknado ride at Universal Studio?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> But will there be a Sharknado ride at Universal Studio?


There might be liability issues...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Well, the article I read said the final airing on SyFy is August 22nd. I'm sure it will soon be found on Netflix or Blu-ray or whatever.


If it's not on Redbox yet, SyFy won't be able to air it until the demand there subsides. Usually you'll see the Asylum movies back on SyFy a year or so after they're in Redbox.

Why do I know so much about Asylum? My son eats those movies alive, he makes me rent them when the new ones hit Redbox.

Greg


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Well, the article I read said the final airing on SyFy is August 22nd. I'm sure it will soon be found on Netflix or Blu-ray or whatever.


The BD and DVD get released on September 3rd.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The BD and DVD get released on September 3rd.


I'll make sure to put it on my calendar reminding me NOT to buy it....


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> And it says she got paid $50K for being in Sharknado. That is certainly more than I would have thought.


The movie was crap but $50K is ridiculous, IMO. Hopefully, that is only her base pay and she signed a contract that will give her royalties.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm sure these have already been posted here.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Get ready for Sharknado merchandise:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sharknado-merchandise-coming-stores-597134


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

My fav glitch in Sharknado is that half the scenes it was pouring rain, the other half showed the action on sunny days and dry streets.

The bus rescue was pretty funny, pulling everyone up to the bridge, with water less than 1 foot deep in one scene andno water around the bus in another. Oh, and in the background on the bridge, regular LA traffic going down the streets

They also preempted all of last Saturdays day movies (runs of old night cheap movies made for SyFy). The theme was supposed to be their Earth collision movies. I recorded all of them Saturday because they are great to watch when plastered.

Well, I turned one on, and they put on all the Shark movies instead, not even updating the listings! Sharktopus was on! WOW! Another movie just as good as Sharknado


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wonder if Sharknado has been released worldwide or if just on SyFy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Beryl said:


> The movie was crap but $50K is ridiculous, IMO. Hopefully, that is only her base pay and she signed a contract that will give her royalties.


$50K is ridiculous? For a has been TV actress for (I presume) a few weeks of work at most?


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

OK, now it's in theaters at midnight tonight. I really want to watch this (I'm a cord-cutter), but not for $12.50.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

nyc13 said:


> OK, now it's in theaters at midnight tonight. I really want to watch this (I'm a cord-cutter), but not for $12.50.


There are many other options for watching this off the Internet for free if you're so inclined...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just read where the third airing of Sharknado increased to 2.1 million viewers. Each showing has had more and more viewers.
First 1.4 million, then 1.9 million, and finallly 2.1 million. I wonder what the fourth airing later this month will do.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> There are many other options for watching this off the Internet for free if you're so inclined...


Yeah, I'm still contemplating that. I will routinely download OTA network shows when the TiVo fails to record, etc., but have until now drawn the line on "paid" content (yes, I realize as a copyright violation there is not a huge difference). Still trying to decide whether I make an exception for this classic. I've already looked for the legit ways (Amazon, Netflix, SyFy website), but no go (at least not yet -- I'm sure when the DVD comes out next month there will be options, but don't know if I want to wait that long).

I may just watch Piranha (1978), which was just added on Netflix, instead. Who am I kidding? That's just what I'm going to watch while I'm waiting for the torrent to load


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sharknado sells out in NYC



> "Sharknado" is eating up the box office!
> 
> A one-time showing of the campy shark flick sold out at a Union Square movie theater 24-hours in advance, prompting movie executives to add another screening - which sold out even faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

[media]http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k137/Bierboy/picardfacepalm.jpg[/media]


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Sharknado 3D!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

SyFy has announced the sequel.

Sharknado 2: The Second One

coming July 2014


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Airs in three minutes!!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> Airs in three minutes!!


Holding out for a better quality movie -- "Ghost Shark".


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I tried watching it again last night but couldn't do it. Just couldn't last more than 15 minutes.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I tried watching it again last night but couldn't do it. Just couldn't last more than 15 minutes.


The correct way to watch it is to start an hour in.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Yeah, I kinda liked the movie but I don't see myself watching it again.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I start watching it, then something else more important calls me away....like the home shopping network...or treating a hemorrhoid...or....or....


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> I start watching it, then something else more important calls me away....like the home shopping network...or treating a hemorrhoid...or....or....


:up:
This made me laugh out loud.

I tried explaining the movie to a friend and she just kept looking at me with an odder and odder expression. Finally, I said, "okay it doesn't translate well into "makes sense language".


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Now available on Netflix and Amazon Prime. No excuses.


----------

